

The Arguments Against High Frequency Trading - byrneseyeview
http://scottlocklin.wordpress.com/2011/03/01/the-arguments-against-hft/

======
chrisbennet
Like a lot of investment trading, HFT acts as a "tax" on investments that pass
through the market without returning a corresponding value. There is plenty of
liquidity without HFT. The cash that HFT extracts from the market flow is cash
that doesn't reach the investors or the companies that they invest in.

